# quick knits



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi everyone i love to knit and crochet and weave knit/ spool knit im looking for quick knits that i can use for gifts for birthdays and christmas I would like to use yarn scraps or t yarn or p yarn


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We just had a discussion about using up scraps of yarn. Hmmm, I can't remember if it was a thread all it's own or thread drift :smack. 
I've made headbands out of my scraps. Have you checked on Ravelry? Lots of people tie ends together and knit sweaters or socks or mittens out of the bits and pieces


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

If you're looking to sell the item you knit there is a huge market for Dr. Stuff, one of the Doctors had a super long scarf knitted from scraps that would sell well and quickly if posted on etsy as a Whovian scarf


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I did a crochet lap blanking awhile back just using odds & ends of my spun yarn. I just tied the ends together & hid the knots in the back. It turned out alright.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What is t yarn and p yarn?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> We just had a discussion about using up scraps of yarn. Hmmm, I can't remember if it was a thread all it's own or thread drift :smack.
> I've made headbands out of my scraps. Have you checked on Ravelry? Lots of people tie ends together and knit sweaters or socks or mittens out of the bits and pieces


 Maybe this one?
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/502512-leftovers.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pearl you're a gem . That's the one, thank you very much.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm curious also ... what is "t" & "p" yarn??

StarofHearts ... it was the 4th Doctor


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Fingerless mitts
striped hats
head bands
boot toppers
Twirly hair ties
flowers to decorate other items or accessorize clothing


Yesterday, I saw little collars for cooking oil bottles on Knitting Paradise (forum). They supposedly catch the drips and keep the shelf/counter clean.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cat toys! They sell like hotcakes at craft fairs.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

StarofHearts said:


> If you're looking to sell the item you knit there is a huge market for Dr. Stuff, one of the Doctors had a super long scarf knitted from scraps that would sell well and quickly if posted on etsy as a Whovian scarf


Tom Baker wore the scarf. He turned 80 yesterday


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota pictures of cat toys and pattern please


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, I will have to make some up this weekend and take a picture or two. I am all sold out! Pattern? Pattern??? I will have to think about that while making some up. I've never used a pattern for them....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Since I have 3 foster kitties and 5 of my own, and the rescue has dozens more, I think it would be great to have a pattern. I'd like to make some and donate them to the rescue so they can sell them to raise money. Would you mind? I'll pay you for the pattern.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

No reason to pay for any pattern at all. I just make things up as I go, but I will try to write down what I can this weekend. They are mainly very simple things. Balls with squiggly things attached or snake like things with squigglies attached. Or two balls with squiggly things attached to each other with a chain stitch. Mice. With squiggly tails, of course. What I have found with my own cats (when I used to have them) is that they like lightweight (so that it moves around when they bat at it) and they like things that have some "movement" to them...thus the squiggly attachments which are really nothing other than simply chain stitched loops. You can even just make a long chain stitch and it will naturally kind of loop around itself a bit...and then just layer them back and forth in your hand or wrap them around the palm of your hand and then tie another bit of yarn around the middle - kind of like making a big squiggly bow....and then attach it to a longer chain stitch so a person has something to hold on to whilst tempting the cat with it. 

For fairs I will put some catnip in the stuffing. I might attach a little bell, small enough to be fun to play with and big enough that they don't swallow it if they get it off. Dollar store bells, really.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For mice, my cats love them stuffed with raw, greasy wool (warmed) and then squished around in catnip & cat mint. I put a l-o-n-g tail on the mice so they can be held by the tail by the human. Also a nice tight stitch helps them last longer. 

Pattern for easy squiggle: make a chain of 7 or more chains then DC 3-5 in each chain. It will swirl up on you. To finish, just make a long chain.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay, it's crochet? I haven't crocheted in decades and I'm not really looking to begin again right now. I've been making little pompoms out of left over yarns and then tossing them into a mesh bag and tossing that into the washer and dryer for toys. They love those as does my Pit Bull. He seems to like the small size of cat toys, too funny. Now if he would stop eating them......


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, yes, I'm sorry I should have said. They are crochet. Anything I make that is remotely recognizable is crocheted. LOL! Someday I will knit something pretty....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

But...... For the purposes of this thread crochet is perfect since it uses up more yarn than knit does


----------

